# Photo art



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

After a day of intensive study, I decided to relax and experiment with Photoshop on some of my photos:


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

Young love


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

Very nice. 

I've not played with PS as an art tool mostly just a bit of photo manipulation. But soon I'll have the chance to experiment. ray:


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

:smile: :wink:


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Awwww... I love that last photo :laugh:

I'm the same as Yustre, only with Corel-PhotoPaint. Most of my work has been the opposite of your art-filter; restoring/repairing folks' old photos etc. I do remember having a quick play with the various 'Art & Effect Filters' when I first got Photo-Paint, but I haven't had much use for them since.


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

Some of those came out great with the effect you chose.


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

only some? :grin:


----------



## grimx133 (Jan 15, 2008)

Yah really, some? I thought they all looked good.


----------



## james.hot82 (Aug 30, 2009)

great


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

Fine fine, let me defend my post! I really like the first 3, but the fountian and water front pictures didn't fare as well, in my opinion that is. The last few also look awesome.


----------



## grimx133 (Jan 15, 2008)

I liked the way those ones looked too, but personal taste and all that eh.


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

ebackhus said:


> Fine fine, let me defend my post! I really like the first 3, but the fountian and water front pictures didn't fare as well, in my opinion that is. The last few also look awesome.


I was only pulling your leg...:grin:

Although I do like 'em, they are not my favourites...



The following is a similar treatment on my all time favoutrite photos.


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

Excellent work just getting the statue and the background. The transition between the girl and the rest of the scene is flawless!


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

Thank you EB.


----------

